# First Post, First Grow - Northern Lights - Indoor Hydro



## dj_destroyer (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey, and welcome to my grow!

I grew some green in the past but never completely so I've learned a few things from that. I have also read quite a bit but am by no means, an expert. As the title says, I have an idoor hydroponic setup containing my girlfriends! A few Northern Lights clones. I will try to be as specific and precise about everything in my grow so some can learn what they can, and others can correct my mistakes! I will also be using this journal to accept criticism and help (and to let me know when I've changed things like water, ferts, etc) So lets GROW!

*PART 1 - Pre-Grow
PART 2 - Veg
PART 3 - Flower
PART 4 - Harvest/Cure


**PART 1 - Pre-Grow*

I have friends who grow so I was lucky enough to obtain some clones from their plants for free! Since the hardest part was already done for me, I started to work on a cabinet.

My cabinet named Depot (Depo, D-Po, etc) ended up being 4 feet long, 2 and a half feet deep, and 5 and a half feet high. I used a total of four 2x4's, each 12 feet and 3 pieces of standard-sized plywood to build my cabinet. Nothing fancy, just some wood, hammer and nails. I made a door using 2 inexpensive hinges, and closed the door tight with 2 simple pad-locking systems. I then purchased panda paper (black on one side and white on the other) and tried my best to light seal the whole cabinet using a staple gun; I used so-called duct tape to cover any light escaping. I finished the cabinet off with four hook-screws at the top.


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 12, 2007)

dj,

Good looking setup and very organized journal.
I am sure to follow this one.

btw, you mentioned you are growing Northern Lights. Is it because of the couchlock high that you get? I want that to be my next grow, so i was wondering... if that is not the main reason, why you are growing themwht do you like about NL? and in case it is, do you know of another strand that gives you that same/better high?

Keep up the grow...  have fun

cuzigothiggggggggggggg


----------



## dj_destroyer (Sep 12, 2007)

*PART 2 - Veg

*Please note that my light is only temporary, same with the containers.

*Day 1 - *I put a zipper behind the door to open up the panda paper to work on it. I installed a 150 watt HPS and tied it using string as this is only temporary. I rigged up a pump with two outlets to two 4 inch air stones and fed each into a plastic container. I made 4 holes in one and 3 in the other to house the rockwool with my clones in them. I propped them up closer to the light using boxes.

*Day 2 -* I added 2 more plants into a single container and added another dual-ouput pump and hooked up a single 4 inch stone.

*Day 3 - *I added 3 more plants into a single container. Filled the second output of the newly added pump with a 4 inch air stone.

Better Pics To Come!


----------



## dj_destroyer (Sep 12, 2007)

I chose to grow NL because it was best for me right now, as my buddies have clones of it. Saves me time and money. I do enjoy 'either' high you get, couchlock or head buzz. My friends chose NL because it doesn't get too crazy tall, is very resiliant, flowers quickly(8-9 weeks) and has a fairly big yield.

I'm not too sure of other plants similiar, but I'm sure if you checked a seed bank for plants with similiar stats compared to NL, you'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 12, 2007)

thanks i will check a seed bank for info...in the meantime ... have fun w your grow.

peace


----------



## Scrog (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice box, bet it helps having some spare hands build it.

Those clones were from the best plant in "Vet".


----------



## dj_destroyer (Sep 12, 2007)

Of course I must give credit where credit is due. Thank you Scrog for the wonderful clones. 

If you wanna read about the true mother of these plants, the link for Scrog's grow is here:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17229


----------



## Scrog (Sep 12, 2007)

word, thanks. Can't wait to watch Depo flourish either if Vet is any indication of how well it will go.


----------



## dj_destroyer (Sep 13, 2007)

*Day 4A -* As you can see, this is day four "A" due to the immense ammount of work done today. Day 4A started out with a venture to my nearest hardware store to pick up some various things including my bigger tubs! There is no problem with having TOO big of tubs/overwatering with hydro, just more room for the roots to grow in, and drink up. No downsides, just remember to always check your air circulation.

I bought six 14ish litre tubs for $25 and painted them black with some spray paint I had (the roots like it in the dark!). We then filled them with water and gave them their first nutrients! We transplanted the best looking plants into their new/final homes with their nuted water. 4 tubs with 3 plants each so 12 plants in all using 3 dual-output pumps and one single output pump with 7 air stones. As you can see, the costs can add up but most of these things are re-usable, including the air stones. Cleaning them is possible, search "cleaning and rejuvinating your air stones" on Google.


----------



## dj_destroyer (Sep 13, 2007)

*Day 4B -* The second part of the day included setting up my soon to be ballast, light and reflector (batwing style). It'll be a 400 watt High-Pressure Sodium (we do have a Metal Halide that will be used for Vegging once we get it's ballast) I'll be moving into a 1000 watt HPS once the plants can hadle it. Anyways, I picked up a timer (3 prong so that it has the ground wire available as 99% of bigger lights are grounded), some apoxy glue, some ducting to eventually install the intakes and the exhaust and some training wire.


----------



## dj_destroyer (Sep 13, 2007)

*Day 4 Final - *These pictures are to show that the set up now looks like!

There are the 4 tubs housing 12 plants, 1 T.W. Container is holding 4 brand new clones brought in tonight and two T.W. containers holding two mothers. We chose strong mothers with healthy roots. We shall be topping them shortly as well as fimming the plants in the larger tubs. Soon we will also be starting to tie down the plants.

Anyways, heres the pics!


----------



## Scrog (Sep 13, 2007)

looking good, lots acomplished tonight. 

big week ahead..


----------



## dj_destroyer (Sep 13, 2007)

*Day 5 -* Day 5 was another day of great production! The cabinet has come together with some nice features, the plants are thriving under their new lights and venting was a breeze ; )


We hooked up our fan and suspended it using simpel chains and hooks, and connected air duct tubing using a mix of real duct tape and 'so-called' duct tape. We made a custom air intake that goes right to the middle of the plants at plant level drawing FRESH air in from outside the cabinet. The forced air outake has a specialized blower blowing hot air from the top of the cabinet outside using some existing duct work! Screwed the transformer case to the wall and plugged it in.

The cabinet received the 400w HPS under a brand new bat wing reflector. Connected it to screws using 'picture hanging wire'. This stuff works extra well as it is easy to twist and tie, and working with it is too simple.
We hooked up the ballast through some drilled holes, and light sealed using duct tape.

The plants seem to be doing well in their new tubs with their first nutes. We will be fimming them tonight to get some tops and make it bushy... the way we like it. LoL

I think that's it... PICTURES:


----------



## dj_destroyer (Sep 13, 2007)

Pictures of the plants themselves as of Day 5


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow, you're going all out on the setup, love it!


----------



## Scrog (Sep 14, 2007)

Depo just needs to finish being light sealed with a flap of panda paper over the tarp zipper. Then just need to grow and maintain =D 

The smaller tubs will be coming out in a short while once we get a spot set for the mothers and clones/veg in a permanent cabnet.


----------



## dj_destroyer (Sep 16, 2007)

*Day 6/7 -* Relatively uneventful, We put 6 more clones in there that had sufficient root mass. The other plants are all doing well, roots are multiplying by the day.

Pictures to come next post.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice setup. Looks like you did some good planning and took your time building it. Hope you have many a good grow in it. I want to get a hydro system. i am on my 2nd dirt grow. i am doing Northern Lights and White Widow. 
The NL's I have are 4 weeks flowering yesterday. They seem very slow budding compared to the Widow. I can see a big chang in them bud not any good buds yet. The seeds said 10 week flowering.

I will be watching yours to see the difference in the hydro!!
*GOOD LUCK LOOKS GOOD!!​*
*GROW JOURNAL*:watchplant: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=132684#post132684


----------



## dj_destroyer (Sep 17, 2007)

If you go back about 2 pages and look for a similiar thread name as mine by a user named "Scrog", he's about 9 weeks into flowering with his hydro so you dont even need to wait  You can check his out. Northern lights put a lot of density and weight on their buds in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## dj_destroyer (Sep 21, 2007)

*Day 13 (Sep. 21)*

There has been more clones added to D.Po (My cabinet) and alot of root and foliage growth can be seen with the older plants. Here are some pictures as of tonight. As I am doing LST, I've started their training at Day 12. Nice and early. I superglued chicken wire to the top of the tubs to have a place to tie them. I hope to get the humidity and temperature numbers soon.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 21, 2007)

looking fantastic.good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## dj_destroyer (Sep 25, 2007)

*Day 17 (Sep. 25) Final Day Of Veg!

Flowering begins today as they turn off in 3 hours at 8am and wont wake up until 8pm.*

Some big changes also occured in our room.

Pic 1 - We needed more power so we drilled through an adjacent wall and used a free plug.

Pic 2/3 - BC - The new cabinet made out of two old Book Cases (and how it got its name BC). It has two stories, the bottom for mothers and larger vegging plants; and the top will be for the newest cuttings and clones. Right now, we just have the bottom with some mothers veggin out ; )

Pic 4/5/6/7 - UNIT - This is also a fairly new cabinet, this of course being our "Unit". He was equipped with a nice new 400w HPS "Flowering Spectrum" just like all of our High Pressure Sodiums, one dual-output pump that is WALL MOUNTED > . We have two tubs both with 4 inch air stones, and both tubs have 6 female NL clones for a total of 12. Also shown is the 'power station' on the wall to keep it up and out of the way for a tidy space. As well, you can see the new ballast along with the one that is there from my cabinet, Depot.

Recap:

It might be a little confusing to read all these names so here's a mini-update.

*Depot:* My cabinet with 12 plants, a fan to outside, one 400w HPS Fl.Spec. with 'batwing' relfector, multiple pumps, Panda Paper throughout. Day 1 of Flowering is today!
*Vet(eran): *This cabinet is run by Scrog on this forum. He is in the very late stages of his grow and will be harvesting his 3 lovely ladies within the next week or so. He also has a 400w Fl. Spec. HPS and one dual output pump to two 6 inch air stones. Custom PPaper.
*Lzy*: Lazy is run by Taco, who has yet to become apart of this site. No pictures of him from me but his plants are doing very nicely almost a month into flowering. He has a 400w HPS Fl.Spec.
*Unit:* Unit was mentioned earlier, he's new and holds 12 of the newer female clones. He was just fitted with a 400w HPS Fl.Spec. He just started the Veg in Depo about a week ago and got transfered yesterday.
*BC: *Now holds a 150w HPS over some mothers for the Norther Lights strain.


NOW, TO THE ACTUAL PLANT SHOTS IN DEPO FOR DAY 17/DAY 1 OF FLOWERING.

These are the last 5 shots and are just captions of the plants as they are. They have already been fimmed twice so they are starting to get nice a bushy. I have started my LST and plants seem to be taking to it well. There is, however, one plant that seems to be struggling. She is pictured last and has some serious dryness to her leaves to the point where it crumbles to the touch. I put a splint on her to help her out and it seems to help a bit but ANY HELP OR ADVICE COULD BE APPRECIATED.

There is also one plant that is quite small compared to most but Im sure it will come around, no biggie. (Not Pictured)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 25, 2007)

*Everything is looking great. Nice clean set up with some healthy babies.   Keep up the great work looking foward to those fat frosty buds. :aok: *


----------



## simo123 (Sep 25, 2007)

*hey dj_destroyer nice setup best of luck mate *


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 25, 2007)

looking good dj....i'll definately be following this one....i'm kinda old school and Northern Lights is still one of my favorites....i've been growing a pretty wicked NL x WW cross lately that's pretty good too....


----------



## bigweedo (Sep 25, 2007)

Really diggin the setup..If i was going to do hydro I think i would look this thread back up!


----------



## Scrog (Sep 25, 2007)

Everything is going great dude, great work setting those 2 new cabinets up.

Soon we can harvest the first cycle and get a post on the drying curing =D


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 25, 2007)

so how many plants do you have in there total?


----------



## Scrog (Sep 25, 2007)

depo - 12
lazy - 11
Unit - 12
Vet - 3
BC - mother + 5 small guys (getting 4 more clones that have rooted later today)


----------



## dj_destroyer (Sep 25, 2007)

Yea, were around 44 in total. Some are at various stages.


----------



## Scrog (Sep 25, 2007)

3 new rooted clones added to BC


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 26, 2007)

looking great.but looks like alot of work,i got alot of respect for people who grow hydro.me im a soil guy.good luck


----------



## Sin inc (Sep 26, 2007)

wow man  looks  like you got it down. good job keep it up .


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Sep 26, 2007)

set up looks mad good, what have you got in mind for part 4 (cure)? are you gonna hang, brown bag then jar or what? im having a tough time figuring out what im gonna do for the drying cause i gotta dry outdoors.
good luck with the remainder of your grow man.


----------



## dj_destroyer (Oct 1, 2007)

*Day 24/7 (Oct 1) - *From now on, the first day count will be the total, the second will be flowering and the third is obviously the date. So I am at Day 24 total, Day 7 of flowering and Today would be October 1st!

The plants are looking really nice. Fat and Bushy! They have been fimmed twice, and topped once so they have had a fair amount of stress put on them. I've also been continually tying them down and training them for optimal light absorption!

Hairs can now be seen on every plant in multiple locations. Pictures to come in the coming days!


----------



## dj_destroyer (Oct 3, 2007)

Day 26/9 (Oct. 3) - The pictures as promised. There are some of the roots as well.


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 3, 2007)

This is amazing! I'm on my first soil grow, but this is really really impressive!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 3, 2007)

the plants look good Dj keep up the good work


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 5, 2007)

Got Root Lol


----------



## dj_destroyer (Oct 14, 2007)

*Day 37/20 (Oct. 14)*

I haven't updated for 11 days... and no one even noticed; but lucky for you, you will see drastic changes! You will start to remember these plants, they are looking real nice. 

It's been a month and a week in total time. The plants are looking real nice almost 3 weeks into flower. We should be SMOKING this stuff by mid December. What an early present 

They have been taken out of their original cabinet that you see earlier in this thread (named Depo). The plants from Depo were placed into a 6x9 grow room that is to the ceiling (around 9ft). We have two 400watt HPS especially made for flowering accompanied by two 'batwing' reflectors, 5 tubs, 18 plants, 3 pumps, and wall to wall panda paper.

The 6th picture is of the outside of the grow room, to it's right is another identical grow room. There is also a 3rd bigger room to the right of the previous room creating a wall of rooms. They are named (from left to right) Acalpulco, Bueno Vista, Cancun. It's called the Mexico Wall. Naming our cabinets make it easier to refer to them!

The cabinet that these plants came out of are now being used as veg cabi's for some mature clones and mothers... for now at least. (Picture 7)

The last three pictures are of our clone cabinet named BC. We have 3 fluro's on top and a 150w HPS in the bottom. Once clones show roots, they are moved into bigger containers and veg or potentially flower cabinets. Also pictured is our thermometer.

Anyways, pictures speak 1000 words so I will type no longer!:fid:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 14, 2007)

*What up DJ. I see the ladies are coming right along and looking great. Crap mang you got yourself a regular jungle in there. The only thing that's missing are the animals and of course Tarzan.   Your doing a great job my friend keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 14, 2007)

keep it up dj they looking good


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 15, 2007)

wow peeped in to see how you where doing and the doing is good


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 15, 2007)

*IMO!!!!*

*Extraordinarily Striking Development Of An Excellent Looking Cannabis Species !! *

I was using the thesaurus to try and sound educated,
In Other Words !!
Them There Ladies Are Looking GOOOOD!!


----------



## dj_destroyer (Oct 16, 2007)

*Day 39/22 (Oct. 16)*

3 weeks into flowering now and there are lots of budsites underway. I changed the water completely today and gave it new water and ferts. Checked all the air stones and pumps. Everything seems to be going good. One thing I would like to get are some styrofoam are noeprene (or any similiar material) 'pucks' to support the plants. We have some hydroton but no net pots yet so I guess I can just wait for that.

Anyways, pictures.



Personal notes
- 6 tsp of each (MGF)
- Unit got 3 tsp, slight signs of nute burn already, watch closely
- thermometer needed
- panda paper floor next watering

Pictures:
1.  Two of the tubs inside the room
2. One of the tubs out of the room
3. Two of the tubs outside the room
4/5. Budsites
6. Looks to be a good cola starting
7/8. Budsites
9. Outside looking in


----------



## dj_destroyer (Oct 16, 2007)

10-17. These are of all the plants put back in the grow room after I was done working with them. JUNGLE.

18. A fan leaf with 11 things. haha, no idea what theyre called


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2007)

*Damn DJ the ladies are coming right along and looking great. Tell ya one thing mang that's gonna be one fine harvest when the time comes. Keep up the great work.  *


----------



## Growdude (Oct 16, 2007)

Yea, that looks like its bud city!
Great work.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice grow dude, those ladies are lookin FINE!!!


----------



## stickytasticbud (Oct 16, 2007)

looks awesome man. have you done any trimming to them? or just let me grow


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 16, 2007)

WOW Look at that jungle betta watch for wild animals LOL. Keep up the good work


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 16, 2007)

'*Sup dude :ciao:. I have to admit, they looked pretty burned up in the beginning but they definately pulled through. Nicely done :aok:. That should be one helluva harvest. +rep :headbang:. peace, e *:bong2:


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 16, 2007)

wow dude 1st grow what a smokin result dude keep up the good work man


pkj


----------



## dj_destroyer (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks guys! 

I definitely trimmed these bad girls. We fimmed them twice and topped them once. The topping was to get clones mostly, but fimming is the process where you cut a little higher than when you top. The result is that there can be 2-8 shoots, making it really bushy, but the downside is you can't root whats left of the fimming.

eyeslikedonuts - I find a lot of plants will triumph through minor problems. After all, cannibus is a WEED. Weeds are very resiliant and easy to grow.

Anyways, back to studying for my midterm! Thanks for all the compliments guys!


----------



## killa-watt (Oct 19, 2007)

Damn, nice grow, I love to see people doing SWC, its one of my fav hydro methods. I didn't see any venting in those pictures, what are you using to vent the room? I tried a SWC grow similar to this (got the idea from OG) a long time back and loved how it worked out but I could not afford proper ducts and only used a box fan. The plants experienced hyper transpiration which raised the relative humidity higher than I wanted and lowered the res water level more than I wanted (caused ph fluctuations, nute lockouts...). 

hahaha, I just wish cannabis was a "weed" in my country, would be able to get my meds a lot easier 

Keep up the great work DJ, can't wait to see more progress.


----------



## dj_destroyer (Oct 19, 2007)

*BAD NEWS!!!!!

GROW GOT BUSTED!!!!!*

I might as well tell the whole story.

We had some people over after the bars last night. One of the girls got up and left without saying a word around 3:30am and we never saw her again. One of her friends called me at 7:30 saying she was missing and her parents were looking for her and they had called the cops. I say what I know and fall back asleep until 8:30am. I wake up again to knocking at the door. I hear my buddy who had slept down in the family room talking about a missing girl. He doesn't know the girl well and doesn't live with me so I went down to talk to the people, who I soon find out are cops. The cops are in my entrance and they start telling me how they NEED to look in the house for this missing person. I hesitate... and am very aprehensive saying that she is not in the house. They insist saying that it's essential to finding this girl. 
My house is a grow-house (so aptly named by the cops), and we blaze in it everyday. The cops smelled it and actually said "We don't care if you're growing weed" we just want to look for this girl. I reluctantly let them in. They checked rooms until eventually they came upon Mexico. The room is named Mexico because it has 4 cabinets in it; Acapulco, Bueno Vista and Cancun which make up The Wall (A,B,C); and the 4th cabinet is called Lazy. Only Acapulco and Bueno Vista were filled with plants. The immediate remark of the officer upon entering was "I could see why you didn't want to let us in". He looked in every cabinet and stumbled upon our ladies. He seemed unphased by the rather large operation. He called his buddy in to look at it and the second officer says "We're going to have to seize this".
The takeover of my house was unwarming. Literally! All the lights, hoods, reflectors, fans, tubs, panda paper, fertilizers, tools, pumps, air stones, air hosing and of course the plants. The officers layed everything out on our driveway to do an inventory. In total, their count came to 192 plants. I didn't get a number on anything else. It took them awhile to finally haul everything out, but within the first 30 minutes, the first news channel showed up. About 20 minutes later, the second news channel showed up. TWO different local TV news casts! Plus a photojournalist; I have no idea what company, if any, he was from. Also taken was 3 ounces of bud, various scales, pipes, honey oil, crystals, salvia.
No one in the house got charged with anything, because the officer kept his word about not looking for plants, but of course, he still had to seize them. I actually can really admire that but I feel that I was coherced into letting them in. They made it seem like I had no choice but to let them in. ITS TRUE WHEN THEY SAY DON'T LET COPS IN EVER, they will break down the door if they're allowed to come in. My mind was in another place when the cops showed up at my door, I was thinking about the girl. You can never lose site that cops don't ever belong in your house!
Of course, with any other post, I have pictures!

1-5 = Various pics of all the stuff on our driveway/walkway
6 = Cop cars lined down the street
7 = Cop car driving away, people mingling, as well; that white van hidden behind the tree is a local news station.
8 = The cameraman and journalist as a bus full of people pass by.
* I didn't get any pictures of the first news station that arrived but two of them came.
9-10 = A photojournalist stopping by to grab a story.


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that man... Bites for sure... Thats was a weird situation with the missing girl and all.

By the way where are the pics?


----------



## dj_destroyer (Oct 19, 2007)

Got them up there now, here's some more.


1 = Back of the loaded van
2 = Some more generic shots
3-5 = Chopping plants
6-10 = Bag it and tag it, off to get destroyed 


All in all, we got pretty lucky, but it still sucks like crazy.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 19, 2007)

Aww man, thats harsh.. was it all true about the missin girl and all? Like they didn't set you up or anythin? I can't believe it, it was such a good grow!


----------



## Scrog (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks so much dj for screwing our operation straight into the ground....


learn to grow... 

and grow up.


----------



## killa-watt (Oct 19, 2007)

Ouch, that really s..s man. I can't believe you opened the door. If they do not have a search warrant tell them to leave. Did you think they would just not see the plants when they walked in the room? I just don't get how they would have missed that many plants spread out that much. Any news on if the girl turned up in a ditch yet?


----------



## dj_destroyer (Oct 19, 2007)

i didnt answer the door, as i said. the guy in the family room answered the door, i wondered down and they were already in my entrance. 

The girl was found later. Fuckin *****, I carved her out huge.


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 19, 2007)

man guys sucks butt big as the day is long kinda smells like last tuesdays fish too to me and if this "guy on the couch" wasnt supposed to be at the home then that was the mistake one to many roosters in the hen house but look at the bright side of things you still have your freedom because you said no one got charged now thats kinda ironic dont you think that much in siezed goods and everyone walks away


----------



## 50bud (Oct 20, 2007)

What a crazy a** sceneraio, hate to say it bro but thanks for showin us what can happen.


----------



## killa-watt (Oct 20, 2007)

Sounds like nothing can be done now, good thing it wasn't worse. I gotta say, I would be really pissed at DJ for letting them in if it was me. Any form of giving up information to the cops when not required to (and in this case didn't even help find the girl) is called being a snitch when others get busted. scrog lay down the law for dj


----------



## Scrog (Oct 20, 2007)

well when you brag about owning ANY part of mexico at all, and post your pictures on the web about it and try to be all "thug 4 life" I feel obliged to inform the good people that myself and a friend built that mexico entirely, and took it down after getting busted all solo, so as toprevent Your *** from being evicted. 

Your rent isn't even paid and you are doing nothing to help ensure the landlord doesn't evict you. try cleaning up after your friends and the grow.

Keep on sleepin in and we'll see what the landlord thinks after seeing nothing in our rooms, but sees your nice depo back there.


----------



## dj_destroyer (Oct 20, 2007)

You're a ******* toooooooooool! Stop calling me out on random **** over the internet when you can say it to my face.

Why would I take down the wall?
Reasons why I wouldn't:
1 - I was always against The Wall
2 - It's not my room
3 - I didn't invest in any of the materials
4 - The cops already told the landlord what was going down, seeing The wall itself would have done nothing more.
5 - The landlord probably won't even go upstairs
6 - You told me to help after our party had started when I had friends and a house to watch after to prevent any FURTHER damage
7 - Taco should have carried that wood out last night, it was layed there for a reason.

How am I trying to be "thug life"?
Reasons why I'm not:
1 - I never bragged about anything... EVER
2 - I'm humbled and grateful that we didn't get any further punishment
3 - My rent IS paid. Maybe you should talk to Taco about unpaid rent, not me.
4 - The house is clean as it ever was.
5 - I don't chirp over an internet site like you Scrog.
6 - Landlord did not care about anything, his biggest concern was having a working smoke detector.
7 - I never caused any damage to the house itself, unlike other cabinets.

Reasons why this bust isn't my fault:
1 - If the girl had called her parents, no cops would have showed at our door. Plain and simple, she caused the cops to come inside our house.
2 - The girls parents waited all of like 3 hours until they put out a missing person report. Isn't there a 24 hour minimum before they do that?
3 - The cops were already INSIDE our house when I came downstairs.
4 - I was very apprehensive (even the cops commented on this after they had found the plants). I reassured them that the girl was not in the house but they insisted that they were going to do a quick check to make sure she wasn't. They also said they didn't care what they found, they just needed to look for the girl. They even said "We don't care if you're smoking or growing weed". They made it seem like I had no choice but to let them do their search.
5 - The Wall was not hidden, or stealth at all. It was only a matter of time before that extremely large grow room was identified. If that Wall had not been created, everything would have been stealth and no one would have seen anything.
6 - We're all in this together. Despite anything that was gonna happen, we were gonna take the fall together. You should consider yourself lucky that we don't have to take any fall, just seizure of our equipment.
7 - If I don't let them continue their search, they're getting a warrant. The cops had good reason to believe that she was in my house still. The story of her leaving in the middle of the night, not calling her parents and turning her cel phone off was a little sketchy. The cops mentioned that they had suspicion that we "had drugged or gangraped her, or tied her up".
8 - It was either be a suspect in a possible murder case, or let them quickly check the house without taking regard to plants or anything else illegal. However, they went back on their word after they had seen how many plants we had. They told me that if it wasn't a commercial grow, they would have let it slide. But it's kinda hard to let a 500cu.ft. room slide. 

It could have gone a lot better, and it's easy to point the blame if you weren't there. But it also could have been a lot worst, I made sure the cops stuck to their word that they wouldn't charge us for anything. A simple seizure of materials is not the end of the world. We still have clean criminal records, our freedom, our house and our health; so yes, it could have been a lot worst.


----------



## Scrog (Oct 20, 2007)

wow, angry much?

you said they said he threats AFTER they saw mexico, not to mention taco's friend couldn't give the cops permission to come in considering he doesn't own or rent there.

and you DO brag, a lot.. to your firends about my grow and put off the bust ..

but you can tell you're getting defensive online where you have some rep, and thats fine, you admitted it to us in the living room after the bust. weather from having your grade 12 girls over who have curfews and mommies calling cops, or lettign cops in the house when we've all talked about it before, and you say it now "Never open your door to cops"... well... yeah...

something about hind sight.. and 20/20....


----------



## killa-watt (Oct 20, 2007)

dj, it really does sound like its 100% your fault, sorry but it is



> 1 - If the girl had called her parents, no cops would have showed at our door. Plain and simple, she caused the cops to come inside our house.



Umm, she didn't cause the cops to come inside your house, she caused her parents to call the cops which caused them to knock on your door. YOU said OK to them entering which was the direct and ONLY cause of them being legally allowed to enter your house.



> 7 - If I don't let them continue their search, they're getting a warrant. The cops had good reason to believe that she was in my house still. The story of her leaving in the middle of the night, not calling her parents and turning her cel phone off was a little sketchy. The cops mentioned that they had suspicion that we "had drugged or gangraped her, or tied her up".



Maybe you should do some reading on the law but you cannot get a search warrant just because your daughter didn't call home and if you told the cops 100% the truth there would be no problem.

TRUTH
-I have the right to not let you in my house and decide to not let you in
-The girl is not here, I have checked and she is NOT here
-Teenagers lie to their parents ALL the time (especially a teenage girl whos parents are over protective and will call the cops after 3 hours)




> 8 - It was either be a suspect in a possible murder case, or let them quickly check the house without taking regard to plants or anything else illegal. However, they went back on their word after they had seen how many plants we had. They told me that if it wasn't a commercial grow, they would have let it slide. But it's kinda hard to let a 500cu.ft. room slide.



Someone watches too much TV. On CSI and other cop shows they always say stuff like that "if you don't cooperate, your going to be a suspect in a murder investigation!"

Thats just stupid, who gives a **** if they think your a suspect, in the long run you will be set free once they find out that 1, the girl wasn't murdered (since they are still looking for her of course) and 2, even if she was murdered it was not your fault so it doesn't matter if your a suspect because eventually they will find the truth.

After hearing the entire story now I have no sympathy for someone who WILLINGLY allows the cops to enter their house and shows them the plants. You are a snitch imo.

Scrog, just be glad he wasn't in an interrogation room, if he cracked under the pressure and let them into a grow house, he is too ***** to keep his mouth shut and do the right thing in the long run.


----------



## killa-watt (Oct 20, 2007)

Line 8 of DJs points:



> However, they went back on their word after they had seen how many plants we had.



2 lines below that he posts:



> I made sure the cops stuck to their word that they wouldn't charge us for anything.



UMM, it has NOTHING to do with cops sticking to their word, it has to do with you letting them in the house, you let them in and they were forced to do something about it BECAUSE of you.

Its not like scrog and you were destined to go to jail that day. You were both free as birds till someone welcomed the police in and they were forced to do something about it.

NARK! NARK! NARK! NARK! NARK! NARK! NARK! NARK! NARK! NARK! NARK! NARK! NARK! NARK! NARK! NARK! NARK! NARK! NARK! NARK! NARK! NARK! NARK! NARK!


----------



## Thorn (Oct 21, 2007)

Gees guys can't we jus chill a little and move on... obviously there's some preety bad tension here, but remember where you are - a marijuana grow forum.. have a spliff! 

I think these sites are a bad idea anyway although i've learnt so much here than anywhere else. But its enough of a risk placing pics of ur grow on here or any other online site/forum. Obviously I can't talk! hehe!


----------



## killa-watt (Oct 21, 2007)

Thats true, anybody being within 100 feet of your grow or information about it is  not a good idea unless your in Amsterdam or legal medi user. It always sucks when a bust happens but I hate the people who ruin it for others by not following rules.

If everybody was like DJ the war on drugs would just be the cops going door to door like the girl guides (or maybe nazi police) and politely asking if they could come in and see your plants.


----------



## Bubby (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm glad to hear none of you guys got in trouble. Some lost equipment, and your neighbors lost reputation, is a pretty easy break. Maybe you guys should take this as a karmic hint.. just look at what this 'commercial' business does to your relationships.

Interesting grow, nonetheless


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 21, 2007)

That waz set up i think. The girl jus up and leave with no1 knowing(she shouldnt of been there in the 1st place). then the phone calls. and to wake up with the cops in ya house cause some1 let them in(shouldnt have been there either). you brought thins on your self Dj, 2many people over there. are yall relaxed on pot were yall live?? cause come on now 192 plants!!!! All them people looking and the news people there, the state can alway pick up the charge even tho the cops didnt. if the right person sees this and get up set, you can be made an example of. and ya friend there most likey wont get nothing, because thats your house. you will be watched for now on. while ya friend identity is unknown. good thig you all are ok tho. but dj not smart on your part


----------



## dj_destroyer (Oct 21, 2007)

killa watt, you need to shut the **** up right now. like who are you? You join a week ago and think you can talk. You're worthless. Show me anything you've grown and maybe you can talk.

I DID NOT LET THEM IN THE HOUSE

They were already in my entrance, and they were already peeking around corners. Since they were ALREADY IN THE HOUSE, they made it SEEM like I had no choice because they never asked to come in, and they never asked to search the house. They TOLD ME they were going to search the house. I was never asked specifically If they could come in or search. First because they were already in and second because they never asked to search the house, they told me they were going to. 

I TOLD THEM THE GIRL WAS NOT HERE, but they continued on. I told later that I never said they could come in. They said that's why we weren't getting charged.

The thing about this that's pissing me off is NONE OF YOU WERE THERE. That means you Scrog, killa watt, or anyone else who thinks they're an expert in criminal justice but clearly arn't because they talk out of their ***.


			
				killa-watt said:
			
		

> Maybe you should do some reading on the law but you cannot get a search warrant just because your daughter didn't call home and if you told the cops 100% the truth there would be no problem.
> 
> Someone watches too much TV. On CSI and other cop shows they always say stuff like that "if you don't cooperate, your going to be a suspect in a murder investigation!"
> 
> Thats just stupid, who gives a **** if they think your a suspect, in the long run you will be set free once they find out that 1, the girl wasn't murdered (since they are still looking for her of course) and 2, even if she was murdered it was not your fault so it doesn't matter if your a suspect because eventually they will find the truth.


This girl was in her second year of university, not grade 12. It's a little different looking back and realizing she only passed out in a park. But she could have been dead, and I would have been the last one to see her. I gave her a beer and weed when she was here, so technically, I served her alcohol. If she winds up dead, I'm responsible. HAVE YOU EVER READ THE LAW KILLA WATT? You CAN get a search warrant for a missing person. Especially when people have stated that my house was the last place she was.

But thanks for reiterating my points Killa Watt. You're right, they went back on their word "not caring about growing weed" but I made sure all they were doing was seizing, so they partly kept their word. I SAVED ALL OF US PRISON TIME. Scrog should have felt the luckiest because he didn't know until MUCH later that he wasn't going to get charged; when I had told him what the cop and I had talked about upstairs.


			
				killa-watt said:
			
		

> Umm, she didn't cause the cops to come inside your house, she caused her parents to call the cops which caused them to knock on your door. YOU said OK to them entering which was the direct and ONLY cause of them being legally allowed to enter your house.


Killa Watt... Wrong again. You're making stuff up when you know nothing. The girl DID cause all of this. A characteristic of CAUSATION is that if you eliminate the cause, the result/outcome would be substantially different. In this case, if you take out the girl, none of this happens!!!!!!!!

Also, if we go by your flawed reasoning. The girl goes missing, her parents call the cops, the cops come to the door, the cops are let into the door, THEN I try to assure them the girl is not here, cops search the house. I can't believe you're making stuff up so blatantly like you were there! Get a life. I DID NOT LET THEM IN.

What you don't realize is I never said "Ok, you can search the house" or anything along those lines. That's why I'm so angry. I had just waken up and stumbled down the stairs right into 2 cops in my entrance explaining to the guy who slept there  why they were going to search the house. I told them she wasn't here and they don't need to search. They said "we don't care if your smoking or growing weed, we just want to find the girl" and carried on with their search. 
Looking back now, YES, I should have stated (with force) "Get out of the house immediately unless you have a warant" But it's easy to look back with hindsight like SCROG said. 

BluntsFullofKush: The guy who let them in was NOT my friend but friends with someone else who lives here also involved in the grow. This guy wasn't in on a set up tho.

The girl was my friend but it wasn't set up. She had no idea about the plants.


----------



## dj_destroyer (Oct 21, 2007)

The part that makes me most mad is that this wall was not my idea, because it was a TERRIBLE idea. I did not help construct it (or destruct it for that matter). I was always against the size, electricity use and money that went into this. It turned our grow from a stealthy operation that WOULD NOT have been busted into something that sticks out like a sore thumb. It was not light sealed, so it was easy to see there were plants in it. It was not air sealed, or vented in any way so it made our house smell like a greenhouse. It was not covered or hidden so it was easy to see this makeshift wall was not for any other use.

Had Scrog/Kill-Watt not built this massive grow room, we would still be growing.


----------



## Scrog (Oct 21, 2007)

wow, you really DO get defensive online.



> But thanks for reiterating my points Killa Watt. You're right, they went back on their word "not caring about growing weed" but I made sure all they were doing was seizing, so they partly kept their word. I SAVED ALL OF US PRISON TIME. Scrog should have felt the luckiest because he didn't know until MUCH later that he wasn't going to get charged; when I had told him what the cop and I had talked about upstairs.


untrue, don't lie, just liek you lie about them saying "i don't care if you're growing weed", this was untrue also. OUr house smells like weed hbecause we all smoke, and they didn't care ifwe had lit a joint or w/e like he said.

Also about his threatening you, again you said he didn't drop those threats until he saw mexico

also, you said the girl was completely fine within an house or two WHILE the cops were still at the house. THink they woul dhave found that out before a warrant? I CLEARLY do.

The cause that got us busted was you. If we had not grown with you, we wouldn't have been caught... thats an element of causation. 

Yes hind sight is great, but how about thinking back while you were at the door to  the numerous conversations about cops... We need to have some safty protocols if cops randomlly knock at the door.

I thought it was understood you don't give a free open eneded invitation to the cops to see and take all our plants.

I should have never stopped killa-watt from kicking your *** after you first moved in. YOu put the least $ and effort towards your grow and always talked about it like you were some ******* partner.

nice try, and killa-watt can grow circles around you.



and FFS, SOG != SCROG moron.


----------



## Scrog (Oct 21, 2007)

and if you want to keep tossing **** around online like you insist, i'll make sure you're not lying to take it off yourself...


----------



## dj_destroyer (Oct 22, 2007)

bahahahahahaha. i love how i was just downstairs and you didnt say any of this ****. then i come upstairs to find more chirps. hahaha, internet thug

i honestly dont even care anymore. i dont care what you think.


----------



## Scrog (Oct 22, 2007)

i know, and i'm basically past it too since we do have to live together.


----------



## tom-tom (Oct 23, 2007)

mj 101 = if you are gonna grow dont have friends, i mean no friends they all snich if it comes to them goin to jail you should be the only one that knows about it period...


----------



## tom-tom (Oct 23, 2007)

also if u would not have let them in they would have sat on your house outside till they found out what was goin on in their so all i say is everyone be carefull and never do any thing to have the cops at your door like<having a party in a grow house>lol ..who ever said lets have a party <Their falt...But it was a awsome grow man thoes roots,man wish i could do somethin like that-thepolice..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 23, 2007)

Hilarious. I read all this thinking you guys haven't seen each other since the bust and you both are in the same house typing messages back and forth...classic. Just so you know though...the mods wion't like the flaming so lets keep it cool. Sorry about you guys grow...thats terrible.


----------



## Nova (Oct 23, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Hilarious. I read all this thinking you guys haven't seen each other since the bust and you both are in the same house typing messages back and forth...classic. Just so you know though...the mods wion't like the flaming so lets keep it cool. Sorry about you guys grow...thats terrible.



I was laughin along with ya...lol :hubba:

So you guys know, depending upon the circumstances involved, parents or family members do not need to wait a whole 24 hours before filing a missing persons report. If the girl just up and left her parents house without telling them where she was going, then they would have to wait 24 hours. However, she did say where she was going, to your house obviously, so a report can be filed at any time if the person does not return home within 3 hours of the time they said they were to return home.

As far as cops being in the house, you guys should buy a handheld voice recorder. If you would have had the cops voices on tape saying that they didnt care about the grow it would changed the circumstances, and you guys more than likely would have had to trash all your babies except what is legal by law, in my state it is 12 immature or 6 mature, but you still would have been allowed to keep a few ladies. 

Check out Amendement 4 of the Constituition of the United States


> The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by oath or affirmation, and *particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized*.



Next time ask them exactly what and where they need to search, ask for an itemized list of exact things, rooms, and persons to be searched, in all legal aspects, you should have kept your gorw room. If you would have asked, and your greenhouse was not on that list, your greenhouse would have been safe as it was not subject to search. Besides, who knows maybe one of you is in school studying horticulture. By simple saying its a greenhouse, you come right out with what it is, and who would store a body in a greenhouse, not me, i keep them in the dryer. That way if they start screaming i can just turn the damn thing on and say the dryer makes noise, lol!

Either way, it all goes back to knowing your legal and constiutional rights. These rights are not negotiable, THEY ARE YOURS! If you are going to grow, know your rights, this is important, as most people go to jail or lose their grows because its lack of knowledge about your rights.

All of you are wonderfully knowedgable about growing this wonder plant, however it seems when it comes to knowing what is ultimately more important before growing, which is your rights, you guys are uneducated! 

Go smoke a spliff, and read the constitution and bill of rights! When you are done with that, smoke another spliff and read the specific penal and civil codes for your area. 

KNOWLEDGE IS POWER! (Good lord, i sound like my teacher from the 3rd grade!)

Nova


----------



## Scrog (Oct 23, 2007)

the pics that made the newspaper saturday


----------



## 50bud (Oct 23, 2007)

Nova said:
			
		

> I was laughin along with ya...lol :hubba:
> 
> So you guys know, depending upon the circumstances involved, parents or family members do not need to wait a whole 24 hours before filing a missing persons report. If the girl just up and left her parents house without telling them where she was going, then they would have to wait 24 hours. However, she did say where she was going, to your house obviously, so a report can be filed at any time if the person does not return home within 3 hours of the time they said they were to return home.
> 
> ...


Thats the United States Constitution, not Canada.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, so what about the next grow? You guys can all cry aboutt it, smoke a j and start growin again. Lightning doesnt strike twice in the same place does it? Just dont be retarded again by havin a party and showin people!


----------



## Nova (Oct 24, 2007)

50bud said:
			
		

> Thats the United States Constitution, not Canada.



Locations werent mentioned, either way know your rights, thats what it comes down too....

Scrog:

You should have asked if you could have taken a pic with the cop doing it. You would've been famous....lol

Might as well turn a down and depressing moment into one you can smile about and look on later and laugh about..."Remember that time when that ******* chick got wasted and fell asleep at the park and her parents called the cops! What a trick!....*puff* Puff*"


Nova


----------

